# I had little time.. Check them out! Part 2



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I bought the JL dodge ram truck from epay (it was already customized to make it real low and make it look like drag truck - it was yellow with black stripes so I painted it and added decals I think it is one bad a$$ looking mopar truck huh?) and another one is afx 55 chevy body (one window post was missing - i did restore it and the body was in bad shape so I painted it all, front/rear painted in chrome so I decided to use bud decals on that one)

What you guys think on this one? 

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/custom.JPG

Enjoy..
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!!!*

Wes,

They look great! What color red did you use for the 55? Gonna have to steal your idea. I have a couple of junkers that could be brought back to life. Or if you're gonna dump the 55 LMK.  
Thanks, Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> 
> They look great! What color red did you use for the 55? Gonna have to steal your idea. I have a couple of junkers that could be brought back to life. Or if you're gonna dump the 55 LMK.
> Thanks, Dave


Thanks! It was only one afx 55 body that has been in the box for so long so I just decided to fix it up. I have anothers in display that I will not paint them. they are orginial. 

I used America's finest by rust oleum (HD2866 Banner Red) from wal mart. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,

Thanks! Guess I'll have to make a pit stop on the way in tonight.  Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

no problem!

Wes


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I've got some new respect for an old 55 I'd like to see one with Shuster and Duelley or what ever those beer stiens were.


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks great love that 55


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hdbiker said:


> Looks great love that 55


thanks guys

Wes


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there-

Nice work Wes! I love the stance of the truck, and the 55's colour is outstanding!

Excellent jobs on both!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Wes
Those look great! Keep up the great work!

Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!!

Wes


----------

